# Dragon Tattoo Sketch



## RJ Sclafani

I recently wanted to expand my medium, so I bought tattoo equipment. I've done a few tattoos on my leg first to get a feel for needle depth and technique. So far so good. I've started a new piece on a friend. He wanted a plain jane tribal dragon. I told him we needed to spice it up a bit if I was gonna do it. So this is what I came up with. Note that the black dragon will be skin tone, not black. So in a sense, everything will be inverted on the skin. The first pic is the sketch from flash art. The second is the outline.


----------



## George924

Great piece of flash...I love the dragons. My right arm is sleeved with them. Where did you purchase your equipment? Superior has some pretty great deals on their website...


----------



## RJ Sclafani

George924 said:


> Great piece of flash...I love the dragons. My right arm is sleeved with them. Where did you purchase your equipment? Superior has some pretty great deals on their website...


I don't remember, monster steel is ringing a bell.. I'm about to order some new guns though.


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo

It would look cool if you did the dragon black like it is in the picture too. I always like when tattoo artists spice up old classics.


----------

